

Kindle Fire vs. iPad 2 - nancymills
http://www.teamphones.com/apple-ios/kindle-fire-vs-ipad-2-3577.html

======
pm90
This seems to be blatantly plagiarized from Marco Arment's blog:
<http://www.marco.org/2011/12/19/amazon-kindle-vs-ipad>

